# Brak dzwięku pod Virtualboxem

## Bastian82

Witam,

Piszę bo nie mogę znaleźć przyczyny.... Otóż uruchamiam gentoo pod Virtualboxem. Mam zainstalowane Guest Addition, i generalnie wszystko jest w porządku, ale za cholere nie mogę zmusić gentoo do działania z dźwiękiem. Virtualbox wystawia karŧę dzwiękową jako ICH AC'97 i w gentoo je widać:

```

0:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440FX - 82441FX PMC [Natoma] (rev 02)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II]

00:01.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

00:04.0 System peripheral: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Guest Service

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:06.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08)

00:0d.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

Uruchamiam alsaconf i wykrywa mi tą kartę, kończy działanie z sukcesem. Również w alsamixer pojawiają się wszystkie suwaki. Ustawiam głośność, jednak dzwięku nie ma. Poniżej przedstawiam kilka informacji o systemie, jeśli jeszcze jakieś są potrzebne dajcie znać.

```

cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [I82801AAICH    ]: ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH

                      Intel 82801AA-ICH with STAC9700,83,84 at irq 5

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Jul 2011 19:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:  0.25-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java javascript jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxvideo               1006  1 

usbhid                 25125  0 

rtc                     5930  0 

ohci_hcd               15593  0 

ehci_hcd               27021  0 

ac                      1568  0 

snd_intel8x0           19183  0 

usbcore                85046  4 usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

thermal                 6054  0 

button                  3538  0 

vboxguest              92853  3 

snd_ac97_codec         75447  1 snd_intel8x0

e1000                  74734  0 

ac97_bus                 674  1 snd_ac97_codec

```

```
grzempek # cat config |grep SND

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_DSP=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AW2=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS5530=m

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

CONFIG_SND_CTXFI=m

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_HIFIER=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=y

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS is not set

```

```

cat config |grep SOUND

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

----------

## Bastian82

Nikt nie ma pomysłu?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## c2p

Nie ma żadnego komunikatu podczas uruchamiania maszyny wirtualnej? Kiedyś miałem problem z dźwiękiem, VirtualBox pokazywał komunikat, którego treści już nie pamiętam. Wina była po stronie pakietu libSDL - trzeba w ebuildzie usunąć --disable-alsa-shared i przebudować libSDL.

----------

## Bastian82

Ok, w chacie to sprawdzę. Jak nie pomoże, na pewno się odezwę.   :Wink: 

----------

## Bastian82

Hej, przypomnialo mi się, że już probowałemz libsdl i --disable-alsa-shared, jednak nie dalo to rezultatu. Pozatym, chyba ten bug dotyczył odpalania XP jako gościa na VB a sama edycja libsdl na systemie hostującym. Tutaj gentoo jest gosciem. Niemniej, uzywam libsdl-1.2.13-r1, mam jeszcze zamaskowane libsdl-1.2.14-r6. W pierwszym w ogole nie ma tej opcji a w drugim tak na wszelki zahashowałem. Następnie przebudowalem libsdl (libsdl-1.2.13-r1) i nic to nie dalo.

----------

## Bastian82

Panie i Panowie, jakieś rady? Cokolwiek? Może nie mam jakiejś flagi ustawionej w USE? Czy Wam gentoo na Virtualboxie ruszało z dzwiękiem "out of box" ?

----------

## Bastian82

W logu znalazłem:

```

Jul 19 19:24:17 krzychu klogd: ALSA device list:

Jul 19 19:24:17 krzychu klogd:   No soundcards found.

```

Ale kernel wykrywa mi kartę:

```

cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [I82801AAICH    ]: ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH

                      Intel 82801AA-ICH with STAC9700,83,84 at irq 5

```

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440FX - 82441FX PMC [Natoma] (rev 02)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II]

00:01.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

00:04.0 System peripheral: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Guest Service

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:06.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08)

00:0d.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

Czy brakuje mi jakiegoś modułu?

```

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxvideo               1006  1 

usbhid                 25125  0 

rtc                     5930  0 

ohci_hcd               15593  0 

ehci_hcd               27021  0 

snd_intel8x0           19183  0 

e1000                  74734  0 

vboxguest              92853  3 

snd_ac97_codec         75447  1 snd_intel8x0

thermal                 6054  0 

ac                      1568  0 

usbcore                85046  4 usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

button                  3538  0 

ac97_bus                 674  1 snd_ac97_codec

```

Prosze o pomoc

----------

